# Lukewarm coffee from De'Longhi Magnifica ESAM04.350.S



## gerry4 (Dec 22, 2014)

The coffee maker is just 2 weeks outside of the warranty & has developed the problem of making lukewarm coffee. The coffee has never been boiling hot but usually fine. Then in the evening just started this lukewarm coffee.

Anyone else had this problem or any idea what it may be. Annoyed this has happened just 2 weeks outside warranty.

Thanks


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't those machines have a menu option to set the temperature (on a arbitrary scale rather than actual degrees)? Have you checked that you have inadvertently reduces it down to minimum?

Failing that I'd assume either the heating element or the thermostat has gone.


----------

